# ACTR1UM holistic cat food



## Mriao (Jan 20, 2013)

Ever since I got my hedgehog, on the 14th, I've been feeding her the food that her previous owners recommended, which was Innova brand grain-free adult cat food. However, the nearest store where this food is sold happens to be a few hours away, and therefore not easily accessible. I was thinking about slowly switching her over to something else. I've found the cat food "ACTR1UM" in my area, and was wondering if anybody had an opinion on whether or not that would be suitable for a hedgehog.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you post the fat/protein and the ingredients? I found an ingredients list when Googling it, which looks okay if a bit grain-heavy (only one meat meal in the first 5-6 ingredients) but I can't find any info about whether there are different versions (i.e. normal adult, indoor, etc.) Even if the ingredients are fine, it's important that the fat and protein fall in the right area as well.


----------



## Mriao (Jan 20, 2013)

Sure thing! These are the ingredients in the one I have for my cat.

INGREDIENTS: Chicken meal, oatmeal, corn gluten meal, chicken fat (stabilized mixed tocopherols), brown rice, dehulled barley, chicken, pea fibre, millet, natural flavour, rye, tomato, salmon meal, salmon oil, cranberries, whole dried egg, phosphoric acid, cultured yeast, apples, alfalfa, spinach, broccoli, sweet potato, blueberries, pears, bananas, DL-methionine, taurine, calcium sulphate, salt, citric acid, vitamins and minerals (vitamin E, vitamin C, niacin, inositol, vitamin A, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, vitamin K, beta-carotene, vitamin D3, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), inulin, mannan-oligosaccharides, yucca schidigera, cinnamon, turmeric, capsicum, chamomile, dandelion, paprika, garlic, rosemary extract.

Crude Protein (Min) 30%

Crude Fat (Min) 17%

Crude Fibre (Max) 5%

Moisture (Max) 10%

Ash (Max) 5.5%

Calcium (Min) 0.8%

Phosphorus (Min) 0.6%

Magnesium (Max) 0.1%

Taurine (Min) 0.15%

Omega 6 (Min) 2.2%

Omega 3 (Min) 0.28%


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Hm, those are a little different from the ingredients list I found. The corn gluten meal is a turn-off. In terms of ingredients, it's about the same quality as Spike's Delight or Royal Canin - acceptable but not what I'd call "high quality". The protein is fine but the fat is a little high. It'd work best if mixed with another food, preferably one of higher quality and lower fat content. Put it with something that's more like 10% fat and it would even it out.


----------



## Mriao (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you think it would be okay if I switched the Innova out for the low fat version after this bag is gone, and slowly added the ACTR1UM?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11495890&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No Here's the info for the low fat Innova.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Low fat Innova is a great option. Those two together would work well.


----------



## Mriao (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll be sure to pick some up the next time I go into town, then! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Actr1um is essentially, a Walmart brand.

If walmart is what is closest, I believe LG made a list of other acceptable foods that is available at walmart. Of course they'll never be awesome or great quality, but still acceptable. If I can find that thread, I'll link it later. You can also try searching for it using the search box at the upper right corner. 

Edit - Ha! i found it http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/v...64&p=159517&hilit=walmart+food+brands#p159517


----------



## Mriao (Jan 20, 2013)

I looked it up, although I haven't found anything, yet. If I go with mixing two foods, I might have to stick with the ACTR1UM, though. I already have to buy it for my cat, and I'm rather tight on money, unfortunately.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

XD Of course I forget to mention that Actr1um looks half decent, better than some other brands. But I just also wanted to give you other options, in case you needed more. 

And definitely go with a food that your cat is already eating. It makes life much easier when trying to use up all the food before it goes stale or expires. My mix lasts about 1-2 months with 2 cats and 1 hedgie lol


----------



## Mriao (Jan 20, 2013)

I tried mixing a few pieces of the Actrium with her Innova, just to see if she would eat it (why risk buying a bigger bag without being sure she liked it?), and she ate all of it, so I think I will go with the low fat Innova + Actrium!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I use the senior care one in my mix ( just a bit, it made mine stink a bit)


----------

